# macchine operatrici



## marycan

Ciao a tutti,

Come tradurreste _macchine operatrici_? _Machines opératrices?_

Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto.


----------



## Piero.G

Occorre qualche dettaglio in più!

Potrebbe essere: Machine-outil(s)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-outil

- attendi pareri -


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi, a seconda del contesto NON FORNITO, "machine-outil" o "robot industriel" o "véhicule (de génie civil, agricole, ecc.").


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Direi, a seconda del contesto NON FORNITO, "machine-outil" o "robot industriel" o "véhicule (de génie civil, agricole, ecc.").




Francamente non fa piacere rispondere ad indovinare!

Chiaro che se non siamo obbligati.


----------



## marycan

Scusate per non aver chiarito il contesto a cui si fa riferimento. Si tratta di un titolo appartenente ad una scheda descrittiva di una società di costruzione.


----------



## Piero.G

marycan said:


> Scusate per non aver chiarito il contesto a cui si fa riferimento. Si tratta di un titolo appartenente ad una scheda descrittiva di una società di costruzione (edile?).



Marycan, per favore, che ti costa dirci il nome della "macchina" in italiano?

Che ne so, trivella, trapano, betoniera,... o almeno quale tipo di operazioni svolge!


----------



## marycan

Contesto edile (esatto).
Le macchine operatrici sono muletti e miniescavatore. Altro non è specificato.


----------



## Piero.G

chariot élévateur

mini-excavateur(trice)

sembra che rientrino nella definizione di *machine-outils
*http://www.solostocks.fr/vente-produits/batiment-construction/machine-outils_b 
attendi pareri -


----------



## matoupaschat

Perlopiù si parla di "engins de chantier" o di "machines de chantier". Il muletto, non so in quale categoria più generale sistemarlo.


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Perlopiù si parla di "engins de chantier" o di "machines de chantier". Il muletto, non so in quale categoria più generale sistemarlo.




Oui, je pense que tu as raison. Bravo!

Non risponderò più ai quesiti formulati in questo modo: vedere da dove siamo partiti a dove siamo arrivati.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Oui, je pense que tu as raison. Bravo!


Merci! Mais ce n'est pas tout... *>>>*


Piero.G said:


> Non risponderò più ai quesiti formulati in questo modo: vedere da dove siamo partiti a dove siamo arrivati.


 Posso capire .​*>>> *... en fouillant encore un peu, on refaisait toute la classification.

Perché qui, ho trovato questa definizione:

Le macchine operatrici​Sono quelle macchine che assorbono energia meccanica prodotta da un motore (elettrico, a combustione interna, a vapore, a gas) e con essa svolgono varie attività.​​Se non sbaglio in francese sono *les machines à moteur. *

Pffftttt...​


----------



## Piero.G

*Macchine operatrici*​ *1. *Le macchine  operatrici sono macchine semoventi o trainate, a ruote o a cingoli,  destinate ad operare su strada o nei cantieri, equipaggiate,  eventualmente, con speciali attrezzature. In quanto veicoli possono  circolare su strada per il proprio trasferimento e per lo spostamento di  cose connesse con il ciclo operativo della macchina stessa o del  cantiere, nei limiti e con le modalità stabilite dal regolamento di  esecuzione.


Articolo 58 del Codice della Strada: http://www.patente.it/normativa/articolo-58-cds


Ecco perchè Marycan ha impostato il quesito con l'espressione tecnica "macchine operatrici" riguardo al muletto ed al mini-escavatore. Certo, lei sapeva (!), noi no!

Immagini macchine operatrici




matoupaschat said:


> Se non sbaglio in francese sono *les machines à moteur. *
> 
> Pffftttt...​



Cette expression me semble un peu générique.


----------



## matoupaschat

Che Babele! Sono sia le une che le altre. Abbiamo ragione tutti e due, ma tu più di me in questo caso!
"Les machines à moteur" è un vecchio termine in francese, deve risalire quasi alla rivoluzione industriale, o diciamo a inizio secolo XX, e non significa più niente oggi, ma rappresenta la sola denominazione che racchiude tutte le categorie in questione.
Ciao, alla prossima!


----------



## Piero.G

Matoupaschat, tu hai dato la soluzione con "machines de chantier"... *parfait!!*

... io mi sono impegnato a chiarire il contesto.


----------

